# Really difficult leg injury need help!



## Praetorian (Jun 7, 2008)

Hi all,

Can anyone help me?  

About two years ago I hurt a muscle right up inside on the back of my leg.  At about 45 degrees between the back and inside of the leg and very high up.  I didnt know too much about it when walking etc, but I couldnt kick with it.  No amount of resting was any good, every time I went to training it went again.  Physios couldnt find anything wrong when probing the area.

In the end I got acupuncture, medical massage and some medicine from a TCM place.  It was a revelation and I was fighting fit in double quick time, never had that problem again.

I've had 4 months off of class training due to back problems and went back on Saturday.  Before I left I had the same problem in my right leg.  It never even occured to me, I though 4 months would have fixed it fine. 

I did an axe kick and it went again.  Not really bad though so I trained on it gently thursday, but forgot and kicked higher than I should have.  It's now very bad.  I can still walk fine, unless I kick its not really bad, although getting out of car etc is a bit uncomfortable and it feels bruised.

I cant go to my doctor with this for one reason or another and I need help.  I have been applying jow (which is right next to certain delicate parts too :erg: hope it wont do damage! )  and getting the area massaged deeply in no particular way at night.  I've just started taking some huo luo xiao ling pian tablets I had laying about.

Has anyone had this problem?  What fixed it for you?

I think the only way its going to get fixed is by TCM again, I just could do without spending the money this month.  

If there are any medical or TCM experts I would be very grateful for your help.

P.S. I have posted this under another name, as someone I dont want to know that I'm injured might read this!


----------



## terryl965 (Jun 7, 2008)

You need to go see a doctor peiod.


----------



## Praetorian (Jun 7, 2008)

Thanks.  I'd really rather not if it can be avoided.


----------



## terryl965 (Jun 7, 2008)

But nobody is going to be able to give you any advice without seeing it, if it has been 4 months and you are still in pain you need to go.


----------



## jks9199 (Jun 7, 2008)

This is the thing...

Nobody worth getting advice from is going to give you advice about an injury like you're describing over the internet, without ever seeing you.  Minor differences in exactly where the pain is, or how it effects your range of motion may mean the difference between a muscle injury or a torn tendon or something really unexpected like bone cancer.  Anybody that is going to give you advice this way probably doesn't know what they're talking about.

You say this pain started from back pain; maybe you don't need to go to a doctor, and can go to a chiropractor instead.  But you need to be examined by a professional...


----------



## JadecloudAlchemist (Jun 7, 2008)

As the others have said go see a doctor.

The reason you need to see a doctor is as Jks9199 has said noone without seeing the injury can really give advice on it. 

If you feel uncomfortable with that doctor go see another one.

The herbal formula huo luo xiao ling pian has herbs used for blood tonics and injuries I believe it is to be combined with other treatment to promote recovery. 

The Dow you are using I do not know most of it has herbs used to move blood and for injuries such as Dragon's blood-Draconis sanguis-Xue jie.


----------



## Praetorian (Jun 7, 2008)

Thanks for the advice.

Looks like its the doc then.


----------



## Logan (Jun 9, 2008)

It's a nice sign that almost every health question is responded with "see a doctor". Should just get rid of the forum and stick that up in big letters


----------



## JadecloudAlchemist (Jun 9, 2008)

The reason everyone says go see a doctor is because It is impossible to really know what is going on without seeing the patient or running test or knowing medical history and other fun stuff. The other reason is noone wants to be sued.

This forum is more for tips and suggestions than it is a sub for medical emergencies.


----------



## Omar B (Jun 9, 2008)

Yeah, you really need to have that looked at man.  Remember, pain is the body's alarm system saying something is wrong.  I would get off the leg till I can see a doctor of sports medicine, quite different and more in depth in his examining than a general practicioner.


----------



## Kacey (Jun 9, 2008)

Just to echo the rest - we are not doctors.  Simply because we may have experienced similar injuries in the past does not make us competent to diagnose over the internet an injury we cannot see, feel, or determine how similar it really is to our own experiences.  Since we are not doctors, we cannot diagnose nor treat your injuries.  If we were doctors, we _still_ would not diagnose or treat injuries unseen.  Go see a doctor.  If you can't see a regular doctor, go to a clinic.  I'm sorry if this is not the answer you wanted - but 4 months of doing nothing will not cure everything, although it will cure some things - and there's a reason why many injuries require physical therapy; time to heal is only part of the equation - proper rehabilitation is another key part as well.

Also, because something worked the first time for a different injury - or even the same injury some time in the past - does not mean that it is the appropriate response every time.  Like it or not, the older you get, the more slowly you heal, and some things will not heal completely.  You hurt yourself, you treated it, and it didn't work.  Try something else.  _Go see a doctor_.  In the meantime, reduce your activity - that doesn't mean you should be inactive, just talk to your instructor about what hurts and why you are holding back on those particular techniques.  Stretch more carefully, and with specific attention to the injured area.  Look here for some information on stretching.  *And go see a doctor.  *Choosing not to go see a doctor could lead to lifelong problems that will never heal completely.  And did I mention - *go see a doctor!*


----------

